# Worst feeling EVER.



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

My camera (Canon 5D) is at the post office in my town, RIGHT NOW. I know exactly where it is, and it's not here yet... I have been refreshing the tracking page nonstop for hours.

This is literally the worst feeling ever! Waiting for new toys time moves 87x slower, at least.

Does anyone else feel my pain?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was like that for my d700. My d90 came the next day and the d700 was constantly checking on lol. ( even though it was only 2 days I think)


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

OMGOSH OMGOSH OMGOSH the status changed to "out for delivery"


----------



## Mully (Mar 27, 2013)

Remember the expression "a watched pot never boils"  I had a lens coming a few weeks ago and it shipped late and fedex had snow so more delay then when it was delivered I was not home and it needed a signature so 2 more days....yes I feel your pain.


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

Mully said:


> Remember the expression "a watched pot never boils"  I had a lens coming a few weeks ago and it shipped late and fedex had snow so more delay then when it was delivered I was not home and it needed a signature so 2 more days....yes I feel your pain.



YOU WIN. That's terrible awful horrible!!!!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 27, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> "out for delivery"



My 3 favorite words....right behind "nice winning ticket."  :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Mar 27, 2013)

lol Have fun w/ your new toy!!


----------



## Mully (Mar 27, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> OMGOSH OMGOSH OMGOSH the status changed to "out for delivery"



It's going to be a long day ....get a good book


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> AnnieHuley said:
> 
> 
> > "out for delivery"
> ...



I prefer "delivered," but I'm pretty happy with out for delivery! Wish I was on a shorter mail route... Need to put in a movie or something and maybe it will be here by the time the movie ends.


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol Have fun w/ your new toy!!


 THANK YOU. I'm sure I'll post some photos here before too long


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

Mully said:


> AnnieHuley said:
> 
> 
> > OMGOSH OMGOSH OMGOSH the status changed to "out for delivery"
> ...



Good idea...


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know how you feel, though not for a 5D but a 7D. Worst thing is I had to leave before it was delivered, left notes at both doors authorizing a drop, wondered all night while out with my wife and friends whether the delivery man was going to accept my post-it notes as auth including the worry of leaving a $1250 body on my porch unattended, lol. I downloaded the UPS iOS app, tracked it all day, then almost subscribed to the $40 annual service where I can specify instructions for the delivery man. All in all I got home, there she was and I was happy, still am.  

Good luck, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mishele (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you get it?!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like my last purchase from Adorama...days and days of," Where the Efff **IS** that damned tripod!?!?!?!?" Gack!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like my last purchase from Adorama...days and days of," Where the Efff **IS** that damned tripod!?!?!?!?" Gack!



Is Gack a city in France?


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

First Pictures on new camera! by Annie Huley, on Flickr

I AM IN LOVE


----------



## Mully (Mar 27, 2013)

See good things are worth waiting for!!


----------



## dbvirago (Mar 27, 2013)

Whew! You had me worried with 'at the post office.' The post office?!?


----------



## Benco (Mar 27, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieHuley said:
> ...



You wouldn't be so happy if the status is "delivered" but you don't have it...now THAT is the worst feeling.


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 27, 2013)

Benco said:


> AnnieHuley said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



...touche!


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 28, 2013)

You could be waiting on a telescope.  That's even worse... when it finally does deliver, it's cloudy.  Then you have to wait several more days (or sometimes weeks) for the sky to clear.  I've been there.

Gratz on your camera!


----------



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

What about going out and buying from a shop? That's what I did recently after comparing prices online, it didn't really work out cheaper to buy online. But of course, you get more choice online with the prices generally.


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 29, 2013)

No, the worst feeling ever is dropping your camera right before a big event and only getting an error when you try to turn it on.  Thankfully, Canon has extremely fast repair services.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 29, 2013)

TheBiles said:


> the worst feeling ever is dropping your camera right before a big event and only getting an error when you try to turn it on.




Oooo!!!  That sounds like fun!


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would agree worst feeling would be dropping camera.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

